
Best Buy vs. The Apple Store - janfoeh
https://m.signalvnoise.com/best-buy-vs-the-apple-store-abb16cf342c0
======
slantedview
Completely agree with the article. The worst is that other stores are trying
to replicate the apple store approach to retail. Customers not feeling
comfortable to browse can't be a good thing for Apple.

